# Fet lining issues - max amount of days you can take estrogen?



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi all am posting as I need urgent help please. I am doing my first FET after many failed fresh IVF cycles. My issue is that my lining  is too thin and I need to know how long you can take estrogen for before the cycle needs to be cancelled? Is there a maximum amount of days or a maximum dosage you can take? 

Today my lining is only 6mm which is after taking estrogen for 14.5 days. 4 days ago it was only 4.5mm so it grew just 1.5mm in 4 days (but is trilaminar). They want another scan in 2 days already as they say it is best not to go over 16/17 days (of estrogen or of your cycle I am not sure). As apparently the lining gets 'old'. But I am sure I have read somewhere that there are women that take estrogen for 3 weeks before they start progesterone? Any help would be so much appreciated.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi. 

I went to d18. I think your clinic are correct. If they do cancel your cycle you may be started on a higher dose next cycle. That’s what happened to me. 

Good luck x


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks so much curlygirl! So that was day 18 of your cycle and therefore day 17 of estrogen? 
If this cycle is cancelled how will I finish off this cycle - would I still have to take 2 weeks of progesterone then wait for af? What a pain. I decided on the medicated fet as my lining on a natural cycle only goes to 5.5-7.5mm I was hoping to reach 8mm with this medicated cycle ugh!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi 

Yes on d18 of taking estrogen patches my scan was only 6mm I think. So I was told the cycle would be cancelled. I continued to take patches and the progesterone to soften the lining for I think 5 days then stop both. A period will start a few days later. Then you get your D1 and start again.


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks again, much appreciated! I really thought you could just continue indefinitely until your lining reaches the desired  thickness. Still don't really understand why this isn't possible. I guess I have to prepare myself for a cancellation :/
Ps. What dosage did the trick for you in the end?


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi KatKat2014, 
Sorry to hear you're having what sounds like a hard time. I'm not sure I can answer all of your questions but I've also been experiencing lining problems when trying to prepare for a FET and am yet to get there. My cycle was cancelled on Day 17 of estrogen after lining would not grow past 6.9mm. I down-regged with Buserelin and then was initially on Progynova 3xorally and 2xvaginally then increased to 3xorally and 2x2 vaginally. Once the cycle was cancelled I was put on progesterone pessaries for a week to induce bleed. Bleed started 3 days after progesterone has finished. My clinic wanted me to have 2 cycles on Progynova 3xorally and 2xvaginally with aspirin to try to build up the lining but unfortunately the scan showed my lining was 6.8mm. We did another month of on Progynova 3xorally and 2xvaginally with aspirin and an estrogen patch added in but last week the scan showed my lining to still be 6.8mm. I'm seeing the GP tomorrow to arrange a hysteroscopy to check there is nothing stopping my lining from growing any thicker. If this doesn't show anything we will be planning another FET cycle and will have to go ahead with the lining as it is. My feeling is that it may be to do with me being on the pill for a long time. We've had PGD and were very lucky to get two healthy embryos so were keen to do what we could to get the lining optimal before proceeding. That said the waiting is driving me crackers. There doesn't seem to be much evidence behind the things suggested for thickening lining.


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey hopeful thanks so much for your input and feedback. It's really annoying! It took me forever to collect embryos (on natural cycles) and freeze and now having lining issues grrr! Im sorry you're having the same issues (although at this stage I'd love to get to 6.9mm! But again do I want to risk transferring into a sub optimal lining..? My personal cut off was 7.5-8mm).
A hysteroscopy is probably a good idea if you haven't done one. I already did two and nothing extraordinary was found. Maybe we just can't absorb estrogen..?

I am wondering if there is a maximum dosage they can put you on because why wouldn't they give you even more estrogen if they know that the 3 X Progynova and 2 X vaginal ones didn't work for you do you think? I am also on a lot now: 3 X oral progynova, 2  X vaginal estrofem, 2 X lenzetto skin spray (total of 14.5mg of estrogen!). I have also thrown vaginal Viagra into the mix but it doesn't seem to have done anything at all (plus a billion if supplements).

Congrats on your tested embryos! I think a lining of 6.8mm is not the end of the world though but have you tried your natural cycle at all (my lining goes to 5.5-6.5mm only then And to 7.4mm every 5th or so cycle. I cannot wait for this to happen!)?

Sorry can I please ask what vaginal estrogen and what dosage it is you're taking (is it progynova)?


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

My estrogen level was tested in my blood at my last scan so would presumably give an idea about how much estrogen was in my body. I’m not sure about the maximum dose for estrogen but it can make you at a greater risk of clots. I have been taking 3 progynova orally and 2 progynova vaginally as well as an estrogen patch. I thought this was a high dose. I’d not heard of the spray before. Interesting that you have tried vaginally viagra. I wondered about that but think there isn’t that much evidence for it. So far I have stuck with just a multi-vitamin, vitamin D and folic acid. 

You’re right that a 6.8mm lining is not the end of the world. We just hadn’t expected this issue until it has come along. Our doctor had wanted 8mm but would have been happy at 7mm. We know there’s not that much in it but it seems to grow to about 6.8mm and then won’t grow beyond that. We were told it does have a nice triple layer appearance. I’m not sure what my lining grows to normally but I’m not able to have a natural cycle because of the PGD. I’m going to be having a break from treatment until after the hysteroscopy. Hopefully it will grow more in time or I’ll get lucky with a bumper month like you but not banking on it. Just hoping the hysteroscopy won’t take too long so we can move forward. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

All the best hopeful!  The spray is called lenzetto and I must be the only person using it, never heard of anyone else taking it (it's from the Czech Republic I think). 
My clinic came back to me today and said again they don't want to wait any longer and if the lining isn't good by tomorrow then we cancel. It's to do with possibility of a rise in progesterone and lining becoming old (don't really get it). Apparently with down regulation you could go on further till the lining has the desired thickness. In case you needed it. But even with a pgd tested embryo you could do a natural cycle, trigger (not collect the egg ) and then transfer...


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hope your scan went ok today x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hiya - nope and I cancelled myself voluntarily. Lining was 6.5mm at its thickest point and 5.9 and 5.7mm on the other measurements so it kind of even shrank if you take all three    not sure what to do now. Same thing again on a higher dosage. Or maybe a natural modified cycle so I have some natural estrogen production. Or maybe a downregulate cycle as I then can go on for longer with the estrogen. Any experience with the last option, I mean were you told that with downregulation you may be able to get a better lining? I know yours gets stuck at 6.8mm... but thought maybe downregulation may give a better chance to go on for longer. i am so frustrated!


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Oh sorry to hear that kitkat2014. Is it only the first time you had lining problems preparing for a FET? What do your clinic advise? I’m not sure how long you can go on with the estrogen on a down-regulated scan.  I think it’s the only option for me. I wasn’t told this could give me a better lining. I have scanned on day 12-14 to check lining. The problem is that even if I was given more estrogen for a few more days my lining got stuck around 6.8mm and wasn’t progressing with more meds and time. Can you ask your clinic for their thoughts and advice? It may also be that your lining grows better for next time. Are you on progesterone for a week to bring on a bleed? I share your frustration x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exactam Eam (May 20, 2007)

Google "extended estrogen priming". I ran across some studies on this while researching the same issue. When your clinic scans for endometrial thickness, have them do a doppler scan as well. This will show whether your lining is getting adequate blood supply.


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello MrsDee, thanks for the tip! Most studies that come up seem to focus on priming for a subsequent cycle. I will check blood flow next time but I believe it's fine (I remember it was measured preciously). There must be something else. Maybe not enough estrogen receptors(?). When I just started out with this fertility journey I was told that my lining looked thin on a natural cycle but that wouldn't be an issue as we could fix it with drugs. I then forgot all about it and only remembered when we started doing IVF. Perhaps that was one of the issues all along trying natural TTC (plus make factor). And now I am old too. And those drugs seemingly being estrogen pills don't seem to fix the issue ugh! 

Hopeful yes it's the first time for a fet but I did the ERA test before and for this took only 2 progynova pills and my lining grew to just 4mm! They did the ERa anyway and I was receptive with the normal days of progesterone. So I guess it doesn't depend on the lining thickness. Weird! Why is down regulation the only option for you? You could just take those pills without down reg. I have emailed my clinic and hope to have a reply asap as I would have to take the down reg depot shot this weekend already! I am now on 300mg progesterone per day. Sounds little to me but they said I should take this till day 25 and then stop and get my period. I should also continue with estrogen. I've reduced my dosage myself as I think it's crazy to stay on 14.5mg per day! I hope that wasn't wrong


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Kitkat2014 - just wondered how you were getting on? Where are you up to with everything and what is the plan from here? 

I’m off all meds at the moment. I’ve been to the GP to be referred for hysteroscopy. Had to chase up the referral as GP hadn’t been sure how to do it and didn’t get back to me and I wasn’t sure it had gone to the right place. I was told the Doctor here wanted to do a 3D scan before a hysteroscopy. Waiting for an appointment letter but told the 3D scan should be the end of March. Not sure how long after that it will be until the the hysteroscopy can be done and we can get back to treatment. I believe we need to down-regulate first as we’re doing PGD to ensure that only the healthy tested embryo is replaced and that there is no chance of a natural pregnancy occurring which would not be tested and healthy. I’m not claiming to know lots about this though so just going be what the clinic have said. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi hopeful, I hope the hysto will shed some light for you. I am sure you can do the hysto right away after the scan. Make sure to do it in the luteal phase as I did my first one in the follicular phase and they said there is something weird there but it turned out it was just my lining that was still growing. They can see better in the second half of your cycle.

I took the decapeptyl shot, got af on the weekend (2 days early) and have now started on a higher dose of estrogen. I am taking entirely different kinds of estrogen and dosages this time: oestrogel morning and evening and 2 x estrofem vaginally at night. Apparently that equates to 12mg of estrogen. The oestrogel is a skin gel and while dosage is just 1.5mg morning and night somehow apparently 1 x 1.5mg equates to 2 x pills... (?). Anyway, scan day 13 to see if anything is happening this time. I wonder if they let me go on for longer now that I took the decapeptyl depot shot. Is that what you will be taking on your next medical attempt?


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Kitkat2014 - it’s positive to hear you have been able to move forward and there are other forms of estrogen you will be able to try. I used buserelin to down-regulate just like I did for my long protocol fresh cycle before egg collection. Hoping your scan shows a lovely thick lining this time. 

Can’t wait to get a letter from the hospital to have more of an idea of what I’m doing. When I spoke with admin by phone she seemed to suggest the 3D scan would be one day at our local fertility clinic where we’ve had some scans but the hysteroscopy would be later at the main hospital site. Hoping the letter may make it all a bit clearer. I’m not sure if I’ll be asked to come for it at a particular point in my cycle but we’ll see. Because we need PGD our usual fertility clinic is not close to where we live and is not NHS so we’re needing to be plugged into local NHS services for the hysteroscopy. Trying not to think about it too much as there is nothing I can do about it and I get stressed about waiting, but still easier said than done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello! Day 13 scan today and lining only 5.3mm (trilaminar) boohooo (well better than last month when it was 4.5mm at this stage)!  I really don't know what else to do. I am adding another estrofem vaignally in the morning now and scan in 4 days' time. Anyone got any other ideas what I can do to get to transfer? 

Hopeful, got the letter from your hospital yet?


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Oh Kitkat! Sorry to hear your lining isn’t nice and plump already but at least it’s more than last time at this stage. Hoping it has grown lots by your next scan. You know I’m also at a loss about what else to do too! Just received an appointment letter for 26/3 but for a 3D scan. Told the hospital want me to have this before deciding if a hysteroscopy is needed. I phoned to pass on this info to the fertility doctor as he was requesting the hysteroscopy and hope he will make contact with the hospital to make sure I get what he thinks I should have if needed. I’m concerned about another wait for a hysteroscopy (~4-6 weeks) and then (~2 weeks) for any biopsy results. Managed to get an idea of potential timescales from the hospital yesterday to at least try to manage my expectations. Trying hard but it’s still frustrating! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aster10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Vaginal viagra helped me in this situation. Evel oral viagra did, but I switched to vaginal. There will be many posts here about ordering vaginal viagra (oral viagra can be bought anywhere based on a prescription). Plus on a recent successful (fresh) cycle, I had Pregnyl added.


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks a lot, aster! I've tried that last cycle, but lining made it to 6.5mm only at which point we needed to cancel the cycle (rather than wait for further growth) as it was too late in the cycle apparently to do a transfer. So I don't think it did that much for me :/ I had taken it previously and my lining got to just under 9mm but that was on a stimulated cycle, so not sure if the viagra helped the lining along, or just the gonal F and many follicles.

Hopeful, that waiting around must be so frustrating! On the upside at least you'll have all bases covered rather than transfer and then later find out there was an issue. 

I think I am now on the maximum dosage of estrogen (14mg) so just have to wait and see and hope for the best I guess. Considering changing my next scan to do it in 5 or 6 days time (rather than 4), which will be day 18 or 19. Just ugh!

AFM has anyone ever taken more than 14mg of estrogen daily?


----------



## aster10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Do consider Pregnyl. I forgot to mention that my fresh cycle was de, so I was not stimulated as such. When I was researching this, Tamoxifen was another drug some people swore by, but some clinics say - well, we’ve tried it many times in the past and we’re not so sure about the quality of the lining it produces. So it seemed like yesterday’s drug, but it still helps some people.


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello aster  that's interesting about pregnyl. When and how much (5,000?) did you add in? So you did a medicated cycle to sync with the donor and added in pregnyl too? The only thing is, pregnyl is not sold in the UK (or Europe for that matter) any longer. I would have to get the expensive ovitrelle, but guess at this stage it doesn't matter a couple of pounds seeing I have spend many thousands already


----------



## aster10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes, no depo shot, but was on the pill to sync us. Let me find my protocol. I continued to take Viagra though, because it helped me, although I forgot to start taking it early in the cycle. I just replied in a thread re lining issues (my reply was other potential drugs for the lining I did a research on). You can find that reply through my profile - show all posts.


----------



## aster10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Pregnyl 10000 units (two shots of 5000) on day 13. Plus 1500 units on days 19 (morula transfer day), 21 and 23


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks, aster. Also looked up on your other posts, thanks again. Just to make sure: did you take the pregnyl on an estrogen cycle just to improve lining, or did you actually take it on a natural cycle to help ovulate your eggs ready for the DE cycle (I guess it's the former)? Did you buy the pregnyl recently? I just cannot find any anywhere.


----------



## aster10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Estrogen cycle, the clinic (I ended up in the Ukrainian clinic of all places) supplied it. I think the idea behind it is to help with implantation as well, not only the lining. When I got my lining to grow, I started to have this problem of it growing, then going back, tgen growing again, and I had a couple of unsuccessful cycles (in other clinics) with this dynamic and I don’t think it happened on this cycle, although I did not have many scans to be fair on this cycle (for a number of reasons). I remember the doctor really liked my lining at transfer.


----------



## aster10 (Nov 4, 2015)

BUT - I came to think this is so individual. Viagra helped me, but not you. I don’t think acupuncture helped me much, for example. Increasing estrogen did not help me at all.


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks so much aster. And congrats!


----------



## aster10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Thank you, not yet, one week to go before section, I feel like I have to request ctg every day now, so anxious about stillbirth. Good luck to you!


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Just popping in to say Evorel 100 patches every other day helped me when my lining stagnated between 6 and 7mm. Not all pharmacies seem to have it, and I think only available on prescription.


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks bobo. The issue is I am already on 14mg of estrogen, so I think that;s the maximum dose. But will keep in mind should I need another round  so sorry about the hcg!


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi katkat2014

I also hat lining issues and my lining still isn't great.  
After a miscarriage I had a D&C and after that very light periods and pain. 

I had several scans and everyone told me that I'm fine. Went for a hysteroscopy anyway and the surgeon found adhesions and scars and told me that I've got Asherman Syndrom. I needed 3 hysteroscopies to clear everything and my lining grew again to 8-9.5mm.

I took a year off and after 2 implantation failure I had another hysteroscopy and he found chronicle Endometritis. 
I took 2 weeks of antibiotics and my lining was good again. 

What I want to say with my story is that hysteroscopy is the only way to find adhesions, fibroids, scars, chronic Endometritis (through biopsy too) and anything else. 

There's a reason why the endometrium doesn't grow.
It can happen after miscarriage with D&C, c-section, infections or there could be a congenial problem.
I tried everything before my hysteroscopies, every food,  sport, viagra vaginal, patches, acupuncture...

The longest I took Estrogen for was 21 days and after that my clinic cancelled the cycle. They told me that everything over 3 weeks isn't good for the lining.

Good luck xx


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Katkat - thanks. Very sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle. Lining might behave differently on a new cycle?


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Bobo it's already my 'different' cycle. Last month was cancelled and this month we are still waiting and do another scan next week.

Beside the seaside, thanks. I did s hysteroscopy a year ago and nothing was found but not sure how good Reprofit were. I guess doing a proper serum hysto could be an option but is that really essential .. Hmmm.. I am beginning to wonder if I have overdone it with the scratches.  Maybe they damaged the lining?! 
Looking back on most of my full and mild stim cycles the lining got to between 7-9mm. On all of my natural cycles 5-6mm the day before trigger (froze embryos); but once when the follicle was massive it went to 7.4mm. We froze those  natural cycle embryos as we thought that  we can  then just focus on getting  the lining thicker. And now this with the FET. So maybe my body just can't take this synthetic estrogen. My lining has never been great but since stopping stim cycles it just doesn't seem to get whatever it needs to make it grow


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Katkat - oh gosh I’m really sorry. Thinking of you and your scan next week.


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi, went through this last sumler: first cycle progynova 2 mg 2*2 tablets, bumped up to 2+3: lining did not get thicker than 7.8ml (bit frustrating, as clinic where i did scans transfers when lining over 7mm). Next cycle started on 2+3 tablets, then added Evorel patch (or similar) 100 every 2 days. Lining 7.2 mm. Next cycle they decided to accept 7mm: started 2+3 tablets + 1 patch, increased to 2 patches: lining 7mm -> ET -> BFP, but no hb at viability scan (embryo measured 6+2), while i was 7+something). Ended up needing d&c, as stopping meds, and 2 doses of cytotec did not remove everything, and with process taking over a month they were afraid of infections.
Clinic wanted me to redo hysteroscopy (or aquascan) before new attempt due to d&c: they decided to remove a myoma (that had been there through my whole first pregnancy). Lining looked fine, but biopsy showed signs of mild infection(probably due to whole miscarriage thing in previous cycle), so took antibiotics for two weeks.
Next cycle I refused the patches (they did not stay stuck in summer, and did not improve thickness of lining anyway, and i got irritated skin and rashes where i tried to stick them on with extra plaster). Was instructed to insert 2+3 progynova vaginally from day 4 of cycle (was still bleeding quite heavily when I had scan on day 2 and there were still some clots to be seen) + aspirin because of miscarriage. After 12 days of estrogen (cd16) lining was 6.9: was instructed to start progesteron 2days later (due to timing: clinic does not do FET in weekends). BFP, currently 8 w, with strong heartbeat seen at 6+6.
When going over notes I believe last scan before trigger in fresh cycle showed lining of 6.5 mm max, and my daughter was born 39 werks later...
Thickness is only a number, some women never get up to what clinic wants. Quality is more important.
(Btw: i do not think my miscarriage had anything to do with my hormones etc, but just something wrong with embryo and nature taking its course. After first viability scan (about 7.5 weeks) I needed to continue everything for another week to be sure it was not a "late implanter" or something. Gestational sac did continue growing, and even after stopping all meds for a week i did not bleed a single drop)


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

You are right Godiva, certain women never develop a thicker lining. What I've meant is that if a lining had a certain thickness before and it doesn't grow anymore there's a cause for that. I never had lining issues when I was younger but it started after the miscarriage. 
X


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi Godiva thanks so much for your inspiring story and huge congratulations on your current pregnancy! It's very hopeful to know that pregnancies with a lining of around 7mm can happen (I know someone with twins and a 6.7mm lining and another on a 6mm lining.

Anyway, mine doesn't even go to 6mm anymore it seems! So after taking the depot shot higher dose estrogen this month on day 18 my lining was 5.3mm, same as on day 13. I think it may have been a bit more and then shrunk as suddenly stopped having ewcm. This said even if if had been 6mm that's not good enough.i am at the end of my tether, another cancelled cycle!


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Katkat I’m very sorry to hear this :-(


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks bobo!

Anyone reading has experience with a natural FET but taking low dose stim at the end to assist lining growth?


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about that cancelled cycle. No point though in an ET when the lining is past it's best. I had the impression my lining got thinner in successive cycles, despite the dose of estrogen going up too. (Clinic would stop cycle for lining being 0.2mm too thin, and then say 7.0 and 7.8 is not a huge difference and could just be the measurement being slightly off... They were very reluctant to agree with me refusing high dose estrogen but I really saw no point with a lining that was thinner (or the same) then without the patches).

I did wonder whether waiting a cycle would bring me back to the first thickness. Last period before this cycle was pretty heavy, so I think I might have had a thick lining then, but my uterus was still recovering from silent miscarriage, d&c, hysteroscopy + polyp removal + course of antibiotics for chronic endometritis on biopsy (probably due to all the afore mentioned: ET was probably not a good idea at that point (even if clinic had not been closed between christmas and New Year)).
Anyway, what I really mean: consider a hysteroscopy to be sure lining looks ok and rule out any issues there (like somebody mentioned here), then maybe see what lining does in natural cycle, and decide with clinic what gives you best chances of succes. Losing time before finally getting to hokd that longed-for baby stinks, but potentially wasting an embryo is even worse. If you do go ahead and get a bfn (or early loss) you will always wonder whether it ciuld have been prevented by a simple test. You will never be able to test everything, but a hysteroscopy helps rule out the most important/common issues.

Good luck!


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi Godiva the issue is I did a hysto a year ago and it was all seemed fine. 
On a natural cycle my lining also only goes to about 6mm, at times it goes to 7mm. Last year I spent doing natural cycles with just egg collections as the lining was poor at 6mm and the aim was to collect and then prepare and focus on the lining afterwards. And now this! In hindsight I should have transferred on these few cycles when it made it to 7mm. But at that stage I didn't know I wouldn't be able to build a lining with synthetic estrogen. We meant to do a medicated FET as I did the era test and was receptive (that was with a 4.5mm lining?!? And normal days if progesterone) so wanted to transfer into a medicated lining. Anyway that's buggered now! I am just wondering that if I added in some stims on a natural cycle if it would help thicken the lining somehow. On a full ivf cycle with lots of follicles I make it to 7-8mm. I seriously cannot believe this!I thought our issue is sperm.then it turned to the eggs. Then my age. And now my lining! Need a break! Bad lining won't even let me move on to plan b - DE If needed!!


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Sounds like you had most tests done then. Frustratingvthing about synthetic estrogen is that it does not seem to affect lining in some. (In my case it gets absorbed, as it blocks my natural cycle and follicle growth, but do not know what my lining would be like in natural cycle). I was told (by other fert spec) that an alternative might be mild dose ivf drugs to get own follicles to produce estrogen. Hope you get to a thickness that is acceptable to your clinic. And don't be too worried if it is 6-7 with good quality (triple line)


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

If anyone is still reading this... My lining today was 9mm and that's thicker than on my stim cycles. A miracle!  

In February it went to 6.5mm ish only with high dose estrogen. Cycle cancelled. 

In March it went to 6mm with even higher dose estrogen and after a decapeptyl deposit shot. Cycle cancelled. 

In April I took 5 days of 40mg of Tamoxifen after someone suggested it to me or I read it somewhere (thank you!) And lining was just 4.5mm and not trilaminar and then shrunk to 4mm on day 16 and follicle under 5mm. Cycle cancelled.

Then I didn't get my period on day 28, suddenly had lots of ewcm on day 34, took a scan and had a 21.5mm and a 13mm follicle and lining was just under 6mm. Took a double trigger shot and today 2  days later the lining was 9mm! We missed the egg as ovulated yesterday but at least I have a lining to finally go ahead with a FET. And it means it does grow to more than 6mm with the right protocol! I don't know if it's the bounce back effect of the Tamoxifen or the fact there are 2 follicles or the fact that I took the double trigger or maybe even that it's 3 months after the scratch, or altogether. But something worked! Maybe this gives those a bit of hope that are struggling with thin lining.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all

Ironically after posting about a thin lining experience I have today been told my cycle is cancelled as at D9 I was at 14mm, too thick 

I’m equally gutted as you all were with thin linings.


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Ah curlygirl that's equally gutting! Hope your lining is thinner next time! How strange though. Do you have pcos?


----------

